# أُرِيدُ لَعِبَ كُرَةَ القَدَمِ



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,






we know that the masdar can work/act like the verb to which it corresponds, it can have a subject and/or an object ... There are several possible structures as we had seen in this thread: الوصول إلى المطار (see message   #15 for the list of structures).

In this same thread there was this example :  ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصول المطار
For the word المطار there were two opinions: accusative or genitive...

At that time, I thought it should be in the genitive case because (for me) it is the second term of an annexation, this would correspond to the case: 4 ـ أن يضاف إلى المفعول ولا يذكر الفاعل

But in this example أُرِيدُ لَعِبَ كُرَةَ القَدَمِ the word كُرَةَ  is in the accusative case (it sounds similar to the opinion that the word المطار would be in the accusative case) but in this case the word لَعِبَ should have a tanwiin, right ?

PS : Without the vowels, I would have thought that we have:  أُرِيدُ لَعِبَ كُرَةِ القَدَمِ for the same reasons why I thought the word المطار should be in the genitive case...


----------



## Ghabi

It's uriidu la3iba kurati-l-qadam. Where do you get the example?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci.
The sentence comes from a video, (I made a image)...


----------



## Ghabi

If the verbal noun is definite (like لعبه كرة القدم "his playing football") then it's kurata-l-qadam, but if it's just لعب كرة القدم then the whole phrase is only an iDaafa.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Actually, in this case both *كرةَ *القدم *وكرةِ *القدم are correct.


Ibn Nacer said:


> In this same thread there was this example : ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصول المطار
> For the word المطار there were two opinions: accusative or genitive...


That's because both are correct. It's not a matter of difference of opinion.


Ibn Nacer said:


> At that time, I thought it should be in the genitive case because (for me) it is the second term of an annexation, this would correspond to the case: 4 ـ أن يضاف إلى المفعول ولا يذكر الفاعل


Unfortunately, post #15 was in French and I can't speak French so I don't know what it that part says, the Arabic part didn't say what the حركة should be (or I didn't see it). I can tell you this though, when the maSdar is مضاف, then whatever is مضاف إليه (in this case it's المفعول به) can take the حركة of it's form (كسرة لأنه مضاف إليه) or it's function (فتحة لأنه مفعول به). Up to my knowledge, neither of them is more correct than the other.


Ibn Nacer said:


> but in this case the word لَعِبَ should have a tanwiin, right ?


Wrong   , despite being in the accusative following the function, the form is still iDhafa and لعب is still مضاف إليه and thus can not take tanween. Regardless of whether it was accusative or genitive, it still remains both إضافة ومصدر عامل at the same time.


----------



## Ghabi

Mahaodeh said:


> Actually, in this case both *كرةَ *القدم *وكرةِ *القدم are correct.


In modern Arabic?


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ghabi said:


> In modern Arabic?


Yes, the rules that apply to Classical Arabic apply to MSA.

I think you are asking which one is more common in MSA. If that's what you are asking, then I don't know.


----------



## Ghabi

I'm honestly astonished, Maha. From an outsider perspective, the differences between classical Arabic and modern Arabic are obvious; there's many classical things that are just not done in modern Arabic, while many modern structures are quite un-parse-able according to traditional syntax. I don't know if it's one of those cases. But I'm genuinely surprised that someone would read it that way (yes, one of those "hey it's just your ignorance Ghabi!" moments).


----------



## Mahaodeh

I understand that what was common in CA may not be common in MSA and vice versa, but there are only one set of grammatical rules that both follow. Sometimes things that were not done* in CA became acceptable in MSA but this would only mean that not everything that applies to MSA applies to CA while the opposite, what applies to CA applies to MSA, is still accurate.


*”were not done” doesn’t mean that they were wrong, in 95% of the time or more it was just not common.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Ghabi said:


> If the verbal noun is definite (like لعبه كرة القدم "his playing football") then it's kurata-l-qadam, but if it's just لعب كرة القدم then the whole phrase is only an iDaafa.


Yes in the passage that I cited these two cases are mentioned :
أُرِيدُ لَعِبَ كُرَةِ القَدَمِ
أُرِيدُ لَعِبي كُرَةَ القَدَمِ

These two cases seem to be known but the third possibility seems less known...



Mahaodeh said:


> the Arabic part didn't say what the حركة should be (or I didn't see it).


Yes but I suppose that for the author the mudhaaf ilayh is in the genitive case because the mudhaaf ilayh is generally in the genitive case and if we were in a case where the mudhaaf ilayh would not be in the genitive case then I suppose that the author would have mentioned it.

Of course these are just assumptions ...



Mahaodeh said:


> I can tell you this though, when the maSdar is مضاف, then whatever is مضاف إليه (in this case it's المفعول به) can take the حركة of it's form (كسرة لأنه مضاف إليه) or it's function (فتحة لأنه مفعول به). Up to my knowledge, neither of them is more correct than the other.


 I did not know this rule, I did some research but I have not yet seen it in a grammar course... Where / how did you learn this ?

It seems that a word can be syntactically a mudhaaf ilayh but a faa'il (or other) semantically...

In some analyzes I have seen the use of words لفظاً and محلاً :



> مجرور لفظاً لأنه مضاف إليه ، مرفوع محلاً لأنه فاعل





> فاسم الجلالة في قول الله تعالى: وَلَوْلاَ دَفْعُ اللّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ... {البقرة:251}، هو مخفوض لفظاً على الإضافة، ولكنه مرفوع معنى على الفاعلية، أي لولا أن يدفع الله الناس.
> جاء في شرح الآجرومية للشيخ حسن حفظي: الذي يدفع هو الله سبحانه وتعالى وهو هنا فاعل لكن مجرور لفظاً ولك في إعرابه وجهان:
> - أن تقول لفظ الجلالة هنا مضاف إليه مجرور وتسكت.
> - ويمكن أن تقول لفظ الجلالة هنا فاعل مجرور لفظاً مرفوع محلاً من إضافة المصدر إلى عامله.
> 
> source : إعراب لفظ الجلالة في قوله تعالى ولولا دفع الله الناس...الآية - إسلام ويب - مركز الفتوى


For example : I understand that مجرور لفظاً means that the word takes (explicitly) the sign of declination corresponding to the genitive case. And that مرفوع محلاً means that the word is "virtually" in the nominative case (it does not take the declination sign corresponding to the nominative case).

But maybe i'm wrong ?



Mahaodeh said:


> Wrong  , despite being in the accusative following the function, the form is still iDhafa and لعب is still مضاف إليه and thus can not take tanween. Regardless of whether it was accusative or genitive, it still remains both إضافة ومصدر عامل at the same time.


I saw that the masdar that works / acts like the verb could be undefined so I thought that perhaps this sentence would be correct:  أُرِيدُ لَعِباً  كُرَةَ القَدَمِ

But it is possible that there are conditions to respect, I think for example, there must be something between the words لَعِباً   and كُرَةَ ?


----------



## j bailey

Can you also say أريد اللعِبَ كرةَ القدمِ?
I know that if you want to say "I want to play" you can say أريد اللعِبَ (but not أريد لعِبًا).


----------



## Matat

Mahaodeh said:


> Actually, in this case both *كرةَ *القدم *وكرةِ *القدم are correct.


I'm suspicious of لعبَ كرةَ القدم. What's the evidence that this is valid or do you recall the source where you read that this is valid?


----------



## jack_1313

j bailey said:


> This seems to be wrong. The reason is that كرة should be in the genitive (majroor), as it is a mudaaf ilayh. If it isn't a mudaaf ilayh, why is there no tanween on لعب?



I think Maha's point is that this is a rare albeit technically correct (at least in Classical Arabic) variation. It looks pretty bizarre to me for the reason you mentioned, so I'm with Matat in that I'd like to see some evidence for it.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

The cases where the masdar is mudhaaf are known but the cases where the masdar is undefined or defined by article al are rarer but I found these examples :

إِطْعَامٌ فِي يَوْمٍ ذِي مَسْغَبَةٍ يَتِيماً
عَجِبْتُ مِنْ ضَرْبٍ عَمْراً زَيْدٌ
بَلَغَني القَتْلُ مَحْمُودٌ أَخَاهُ

There are also examples in this passage :

عمل المصدر واسمه:
المصدر أَصل الفعل، ولذلك يجوز أَن يعمل هو واسم المصدر عمل فعلهما في جميع أحواله:

1- مجرداً من ((ال)) والإضافة، مثل (أَمرٌ بمعروف صدقة، وإِعطاءٌ فقيراً كساءً صدقة) فالجار والمجرور (بمعروف) تعلقاً بالمصدر (أَمرْ) لأَن فعله (أَمر) يتعدى إلى المأْمور به بالباءِ، و(إعطاءُ) المصدر نصبت مفعولين لأَن فعلها ينصب مفعولين.

2- مضافاً مثل: أَعجبني تعلُّمك الحسابَ. فـ(الحساب) مفعول به للمصدر (تعلم) والكاف مضاف إليه لفظاً وهو الفاعل في المعنى.

3- محلى بـ((ال)) مثل: *ضعيف النكايةِ أعداءَه*. فـ(أعداءَ)مفعول به للمصدر (النكاية).

Source : الموجز في قواعد اللغة العربية


----------



## Interprete

Funny, I’m definitely no expert in Arabic grammar and yet I’ve come across such cases of verbal nouns followed by an accusative-case object quite a few times, including in the news on al-jazeera, so even though not extremely common, it is definitely not rare either (otherwise I would never have heard of that).


Ibn Nacer said:


> I saw that the masdar that works / acts like the verb could be undefined so I thought that perhaps this sentence would be correct: أُرِيدُ لَعِباً كُرَةَ القَدَمِ


Are you sure? this sounds really weird to me... although again I’m no reference.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,



Interprete said:


> Funny, I’m definitely no expert in Arabic grammar and yet I’ve come across such cases of verbal nouns followed by an accusative-case object quite a few times, including in the news on al-jazeera, so even though not extremely common, it is definitely not rare either (otherwise I would never have heard of that).


Are you sure that the examples you saw had a structure similar to this sentence ( *أُرِيدُ لَعِبَ كُرَةَ القَدَمِ*) ?

It would seem that the most widespread structures (where the masdar works / acts like the verb) are those where the masdar is the first term of an annexation... I posted in message #15 a list of different possibilities (It would seem that structures where the masdar is undefined or defined by article al are less widespread).

Here it would seem that we are in case   4 ـ أن يضاف إلى المفعول ولا يذكر الفاعل  ...  except that, in this case, the word *كُرَة * should be in the genitive case (because in general the second term of an annexation is in the genitive case)  but some members of the forum considered that the mudhaaf ilayh could be in the accusative case (this point is discussed in this thread and in this thread الوصول إلى المطار example  4) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصول المطار...).

--> Another possibility where the word *كُرَة * is in the accusative case would be : أُرِيدُ لَعِبي كُرَةَ القَدَمِ
this would correspond to the case:  1 ـ أن يضاف إلى فاعله ثم يأتي مفعوله 

--- Pourrais-tu stp citer quelques uns des exemples que tu as rencontrés, cela m’intéresse d'avoir quelques exemples "modernes"...



Interprete said:


> Are you sure? this sounds really weird to me... although again I’m no reference.


Sûr de quoi ? Si c'est par rapport à ce que je dis au début du passage que tu cites alors oui je suis sûr d'avoir vu des cas où le masdar (agissant comme le verbe auquel il correspond) était indéfini. J'ai d'ailleurs donné des exemples et cité un passage dans mon message précédent :  #14.

Par contre si tu veux parler de la phrase :  أُرِيدُ لَعِباً كُرَةَ القَدَمِ alors non, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit correcte, j'ai bien précisé "j'ai pensé que peut-être...".

Comme déjà dit sans les voyelles j'aurais considéré que le mot كُرَة était au cas génitif et non au cas accusatif et ce parce que je le vois comme étant le second terme d'une annexion :  أُرِيدُ لَعِبَ كُرَةِ القَدَمِ (ce cas où le masdar est premier terme d'une annexion est le plus fréquent semble-t-il).

Par contre si on considère que le mot  كُرَة est au cas accusatif alors pour moi il ne s'agit pas d'une annexion, on serait alors dans le cas où le masdar n'est pas premier terme d'une annexion. Or dans les cours de grammaire que j'ai consultés j'ai vu ces trois cas pour le masdar (agissant comme le verbe auquel il correspond) : premier terme d'une annexion, défini par l'article al et indéfini (il semblerait que ces deux derniers cas soient moins fréquents).

C'est pourquoi je me demandais si cette phrase (masdar indéfini) أُرِيدُ لَعِباً  كُرَةَ القَدَمِ était correcte et par ailleurs "j bailey" a demandé si cette phrase (masdar défini par l'article al)  أريد اللعِبَ كرةَ القدمِ était correcte.

Et pour le cas (masdar premier terme d'une annexion) : *أُرِيدُ لَعِبَ كُرَةَ القَدَمِ *(sujet de ce fil) eh bien il est considéré comme correcte par certains ce qui impliquerait que le deuxième terme d'une annexion puisse être à l'accusatif...


----------



## Interprete

Oui j’ai à plusieurs reprises constaté des mots qui a priori laissent penser à une annexion et qui pourtant portent une fatha, et il me semble qu’à chaque fois il s’agissait d’un verbe transitif utilisé sous forme nominale, suivi de son "COD" naturel qui porte alors bien la marque du COD au lieu de porter la marque du génitif annexé.
Par contre je n’ai jamais lu de phrase qui ressemblerait à "je veux mon jeu au foot".

Alors j’ouvre ma grammaire et je tombe sur la même citation que dans ton message 14. Blachère dit que :
-la valur nominale du masdar prévaut quand ce terme est le premier d’une annexion : أكْثرتَ دقَ البابِ
- le masdar a toutefois une valeur verbale et un complément au cas direct quand celui-ci vient après une annexion ou quand il ne suit pas immédiatement le masdar : أنْكرتُ لبْسَك هذا الكِساَءَ (litt. je blâme ton port de ce vêtement).

Apparemment le participe actif aussi subit un traitement similaire (avec dans certains cas libre choix entre l’accusatif et le génitif. D’après Blachère.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Interprete said:


> Oui j’ai à plusieurs reprises constaté des mots qui a priori laissent penser à une annexion et qui pourtant portent une fatha, et il me semble qu’à chaque fois il s’agissait d’un verbe transitif utilisé sous forme nominale, suivi de son "COD" naturel qui porte alors bien la marque du COD au lieu de porter la marque du génitif annexé.


Si tu pouvais retrouver ces exemples ce serait bien car cela m'intéresse....



Interprete said:


> Par contre je n’ai jamais lu de phrase qui ressemblerait à "je veux mon jeu au foot".


Oui dans ce cas précis cela me semble lourd mais la structure ( 1 ـ أن يضاف إلى فاعله ثم يأتي مفعوله) existe et elle mentionnée dans plusieurs cours de grammaire... J'ai déjà vu des exemples "modernes"... 

D'ailleurs en voici un : بعد تلقيه العلاج le mot العلاج serait maf3ûl bihi donc mansûb d'ailleurs en faisant une recherche on peut voir que c'est parfois le verbe correspondant au masdar qui est utilisé : بعد أن تلقى العلاج. 

Ici il y a bien un pronom attaché au masdar, si on ne fait pas trop attention on pourrait croire que l'on a un masdar suivit directement de son complément...



Interprete said:


> Alors j’ouvre ma grammaire et je tombe sur la même citation que dans ton message 14. Blachère dit que :
> -la valur nominale du masdar prévaut quand ce terme est le premier d’une annexion : أكْثرتَ دقَ البابِ
> - le masdar a toutefois une valeur verbale et un complément au cas direct quand celui-ci vient après une annexion ou quand il ne suit pas immédiatement le masdar : أنْكرتُ لبْسَك هذا الكِساَءَ (litt. je blâme ton port de ce vêtement).


Merci d'avoir regardé...

Alors dans le premier cas on a une annexion et on a bien le mot البابِ au cas génétif...

Dans le deuxième cas eh bien cela correspond à ce que je disais :  le masdar n'est pas immédiatement suivi de son complèment, ici nous avons le pronom ك qui est attaché au masdar لبْسَ puis nous avons son complément هذا. Le démonstratif n'est pas le second terme d'une annexion (le second terme de l'annexion c'est le pronom ك).

C'est comme l'exemple que j'ai donné : بعد تلقيه العلاج...

Cela correspond bien à la structure :  1 ـ أن يضاف إلى فاعله ثم يأتي مفعوله ---> "*masdar premier terme de l'annexion + second terme + complément*".



Interprete said:


> Apparemment le participe actif aussi subit un traitement similaire (avec dans certains cas libre choix entre l’accusatif et le génitif. D’après Blachère.


Oui le participe actif et même le participe passif d'ailleurs, peuvent agirent comme le verbe.


----------



## Interprete

Malheureusement je ne pourrai pas te retrouver d’exemples particuliers parce que c’était à l’oral à la télé (c’est d’ailleurs parce que c’était à l’oral que j’ai pu entendre la fatha).

Bizarrement un exemple tel que بعد تلقيه العلاجَ me paraît complètement banal et hyper courant, alors que أريد لبعي الكرة me paraît tout à fait farfelu (et faux). Mais là je fonctionne complètement au feeling, aucune idée du pourquoi de cette impression.
Edit : j’ai l’impression que c’est le verbe "urid" qui gêne... si ç’avait été un ba3d ou un qabl ça ne m’aurait pas autant choqué. Mais bon ce n’est que l’avis d’un franchouillard.

Edit 2 (tu me fais réfléchir !) : finalement le problème dans ton exemple est peut-être d’avoir un verbe de volonté qui veut pour lui-même. 
 أريدُ رحيلَك من هنا
أريدُ رحيلي من هنا
La première phrase me semble normale, la deuxième me paraît bizarre. À confirmer par des natifs.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Interprete said:


> Malheureusement je ne pourrai pas te retrouver d’exemples particuliers parce que c’était à l’oral à la télé (c’est d’ailleurs parce que c’était à l’oral que j’ai pu entendre la fatha).


Ah ben si c'était à l'oral il se pourrait que le pronom t’aie échappé (il se pourrait qu'il soit à peine prononcé), non ?



Interprete said:


> Bizarrement un exemple tel que بعد تلقيه العلاجَ me paraît complètement banal et hyper courant, alors que أريد لبعي الكرة me paraît tout à fait farfelu (et faux). Mais là je fonctionne complètement au feeling, aucune idée du pourquoi de cette impression.
> Edit : j’ai l’impression que c’est le verbe "urid" qui gêne... si ç’avait été un ba3d ou un qabl ça ne m’aurait pas autant choqué. Mais bon ce n’est que l’avis d’un franchouillard.


La phrase peut paraitre lourde car c'est une traduction littérale... Mais en fait il faudrait traduire par "je veux jouer au football"...  Ceci dit Ici comme le sujet de la phrase principale est le même que celui de la phrase subordonnée alors cela semble judicieux et plus fluide d’omettre le sujet du masdar puisque c'est le même que celui du verbe de la phrase principale.

Par contre cette phrase me semble moins lourde : "Je veux qu'il joue au football" ---> أُرِيدُ لَعِبَه كُرَةَ القَدَمِ
Ou "Je veux que Zaid joue au football" --->  أُرِيدُ لَعِبَ زيد كُرَةَ القَدَمِ

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Interprete

Ibn Nacer said:


> Ah ben si c'était à l'oral il se pourrait que le pronom t’aie échappé (il se pourrait qu'il soit à peine prononcé), non ?


Je parlais du cas général que tu évoquais au départ (de type بعد تلقيه العلاجَ), et qui me semble très courant, donc je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que tu veux dire.

Pour le reste de ton dernier post, tu as dû l’écrire au moment où j’éditais le mien pour la deuxième fois pour dire la même chose que toi à peu près. Cela dit je n’ai vraiment aucune certitude, parce que mon apprentissage de la grammaire a été entièrement passif et je ne peux donc m’appuyer que sur ce que je crois avoir déjà entendu ou pas.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Interprete said:


> Je parlais du cas général que tu évoquais au départ (de type بعد تلقيه العلاجَ), et qui me semble très courant, donc je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que tu veux dire.


Ben juste avant je répondais à cela :



Interprete said:


> Oui j’ai à plusieurs reprises constaté des mots qui a priori laissent penser à une annexion et qui pourtant portent une fatha, et il me semble qu’à chaque fois il s’agissait d’un verbe transitif utilisé sous forme nominale, suivi de son "COD" naturel qui porte alors bien la marque du COD au lieu de porter la marque du génitif annexé.



En fait la question de départ était de savoir si tu étais sûr que les exemples que tu as rencontrés avaient vraiment une structure similaire à celle de la phrase qui nous occupe : *أُرِيدُ لَعِبَ كُرَةَ القَدَمِ*

Cette structure étant : 1-"*masdar premier terme de l'annexion + complément* *à l’accusatif* (second terme de l'annexion)".

Cela m'étonnait que tu ais rencontré cette structure car le second terme d'une annexion est en principe *au cas génitif*... Et les exemples que nous avons cités par la suite avaient pour structure plutôt celle-ci :  2- "*masdar premier terme de l'annexion + second terme de l'annexion + complément à l’accusatif"*...

Ce second terme de l'annexion cela peut être comme on l'a vu un pronom alors quand tu m'as dit que tu avais entendu *oralement *les exemples dont tu parlais alors je me suis dit que tu avais peut-être confondu la structure 1 avec la structure 2.

C'est-à-dire qu'en fait il se pourrait que tes exemples aient la structure 2 et non structure 1 car tu n'aurais pas entendu le pronom (peut-être parce qu'il n'était pas clairement prononcé) ???

Par exemple tu aurais entendu cela  بعد تلقي العلاجَ au lieu de  بعد تلقيه العلاجَ ...

Enfin bref, penses-tu que les exemples que tu as entendus avaient la structure 1 ou 2 ou une autre ? Sachant que certains d'entre nous doutent que la structure 1 soit correcte... Mais si toi tu as entendu des exemple ayant cette structure 1 alors cela irait dans le sens de ceux qui pensent qu'elle est correcte....


----------



## Interprete

Ah ça non... tu es le premier à me faire remarquer que ces deux structures sont différentes, donc je ne saurais te dire si ce que j’ai entendu correspondait plutôt à l’une ou à l’autre.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Interprete said:


> Ah ça non... tu es le premier à me faire remarquer que ces deux structures sont différentes, donc je ne saurais te dire si ce que j’ai entendu correspondait plutôt à l’une ou à l’autre.


Ok donc retour à la case départ...lol

Plus sérieusement le doute quant à la validité de la phrase de ce fil subsiste donc... Au début je pensais tu voulais dire que tu avais déjà rencontré des exemples similaires...

PS: J'ai aussi vu l'usage de min avec le verbe أُرِيدُ ce qui donnerait : أُرِيدُ منه لَعِبَ كُرَة القَدَمِ


----------

